# Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?



## FischerNoah (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich habe heute eine ganz besondere Frage 
Und zwar, ist es irgendwie möglich sich seine eigene Kurbel zu bauen. Vielleicht mit einem 3D Programm designen und dann paar Sachen mit einem 3D Drucker ausdrucken?! 
Wenn irgendjemand eine Idee hat, bitte bescheid sagen!
Danke und schöne Grüße#h


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Wenn du keine Ahnung von sowas hast nicht. 
Ansonsten mit CAD System designen und mit ner CNC fräsen und drehen lassen. Je nach Anforderungen auch mit konventionellen Maschinen möglich.

Allerdings ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt. Material sollte natürlich auch das Richtige sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Was möchtest du denn nun gerne bauen, eine Rolle, oder eine Kurbel? Mit entsprechendem zur Verfügung stehendem Gerät würde ich eine Kurbel noch für möglich halten, eine komplette Rolle aber niemals.:m


----------



## winstown (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Eine Rolle mit einem CAD Programm nachzubauen ist kein Problem. Komplett selbst konstruieren halte ich für Zeitverschwendung. Eine Rolle zu verbessern/optimieren ist wesentlich realistischer.
Da du offensichtlich Zugang zu einem 3D Drucker hast, würde mich die Art interessieren, auswärts wäre das Ganze offensichtlich zu teuer. Gedruckte Kunststoffteile hatte ich schon etliche in der Hand aber mit Stahl stelle ich mir das etwas aufwendiger (teuerer) vor. Zumal eine Dreh- und Fräsbearbeitung bei solchen Geometrien ausreicht.

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Stahl in 3D Druck? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## winstown (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Titan geht auf jeden Fall schon :m

//
Und ja, Stahl geht wohl auch.... Hab aber noch keine Teile in den Händen gehabt


----------



## glavoc (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

@ keineAhnung:--frag`ich mich auch gerade..


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Für Liebhaber könnte ich mir das im Bereich Fliegenrollen vorstellen. Es gibt/gab ja da mal den holländischen Künstler- Ari van der Hart|kopfkrat. Schön waren die, aber eine System II konnte all das auch.


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Ich hatte es schon oft vor sowas selbst zu konstruieren und ne Mini Serie raus zu bringen. So richtig High End, ob Fliege oder andere Rolle ist erst mal egal. Aber allein der Aufwand den man dort betreiben muss ist schon gigantisch. Es lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*



winstown schrieb:


> Titan geht auf jeden Fall schon :m
> 
> //
> Und ja, Stahl geht wohl auch.... Hab aber noch keine Teile in den Händen gehabt



Also es gibt Prototypen die immer noch in der Entwicklung stecken ..... serienreif ist da noch lange nix, also auch uninteressant sowas in den Raum zu stellen.


----------



## FischerNoah (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten


----------



## noob4ever (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kurbel/ Rolle selber bauen?*

Hi, 

3D Kunststoffdrucken ist möglich, ist bezahlbar, aber trotzdem nicht  wirklich sinnvoll. Da die Kunststoffe, die gut zum Drucken geeignet  sind, nicht wirklich als Material für eine Rolle geeignet sind.  Ausserdem kommt es eher auf die inneren Werte an. Getriebe, Achse....  soll das auch aus Kunststoff sein? Wenn nur einzelne Bauteile einer vorhandenen Rolle gedruckt  werden sollen, dann werden diese bestimmt nicht hochwertiger.

Stahl 3D zu "drucken" ist sehr teuer. Viel teurer als CNC-Bearbeitung und hat nur Nachteile. Es ist wie gesagt viel teurer, hat nicht die selbe Festigkeit, Lagersitze müssen trotzdem nachbearbeitet werden....etc

Wisst ihr da überhaupt wovon ihr redet? Oder soll das hier eher so ein "ich wünsch mir was" Thema sein?

@TE
Wenn du dich wirklich an Rollenbau wagen willst, dann mach erst ein Teil (zb. Rotor) einer vorhandenen Rolle. Doch spätestens beim Getriebe wirds kritisch, da man dafür spizielle Maschinen braucht.


----------

